# Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und TechPowerup.com wohl unabsichtlich inoffiziellen Test online vor Ablauf des NDA



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

Auf Computerbase kann man einige Bilder von Usern zur neuen GTX 580 bewundern. Dabei wird eine MSI GTX 580 ausgepackt, aber auch EVGA und Galaxy dürfen nicht fehlen.

Selbst das Bild eines Headspreaders mit GF110 Schriftzug ist zu finden.

Viel Spaß mit den Bildern:

Quelle: Erste Nvidia GeForce GTX 580 verfügbar - 09.11.2010 - ComputerBase

Update 1:
Die Seite  hat einen kompletten Testbericht zur GTX580 anscheinend vor ablauf der NDA veröffentlich. Wie lange der Test online bleibt/ist ist daher fraglich, bei der 68x0 von AMD waren die test ja auch schnell wieder offline. 
Update:5
Bleibt die Frage ob die Seite dies beabsichtigte oder unabsichtlich den Test veröffentlichte, da PCGH ja heute um 15 Uhr offiziell einen Testbericht bringen wird! Ein NDA Bruch ist daher sehr wahrscheinlich. Ich möchte euch dennoch nicht die Neuigkeiten vorenthalten.
Laut PCGH_Marc hat TechPowerUp die NDA nicht gebrochen, da sie den Test nicht offiziel online gestellt haben. Es handelt sich daher wohl um eine unglückliche Panne. Ich selbst habe gerade eben auch festgestellt, das in der Zusammenfassung noch der Text zu einer HD68x0 steht, der Artikel also noch garnicht fertig ist/war.

Update2:
Laut hardwareboard.de beträgt die UVP für die GTX 580 499,-€. Dies ist ein sehr hoher Preis, war aber, da es sich dabei um das Topmodell von nVidia handelt zu erwarten gewesen. Bleibt zu hoffen das mit der 69x0 Serie von AMD die Preise schnell in eine Region von unter 400€ fallen, denn der aktuelle Preis ist schon sehr hoch in meinen Augen, da die Karte laut ihren Aussagen "nur" zwischen 15-20% schneller als ihr direkter Vorgänger die GTX 480 ist, welche bereits für unter 350€ zu haben ist.

Update 3:

Betrachtet man die Zusammenfassung der Benchmarks nach Auflösung, die ich im unteren Post gepostet habe, dann sieht man, das bei den meist verbreiteten Auflösungen von 1680 und 1920 nicht viel von der Versprochen Mehrleistung von 20-30% im Vergleich zur GTX480 übrig bleibt. Bei 1920 sind es gerade einmal rund 10% Mehrleistung im Vergleich zur GTX 480 und ca 31% im Vergleich zur HD 5870. In 2560 schafft es sogar die HD 5970 wieder an der GTX580 vorbeizuziehen, wobei man die mit einer DualGPU Karte verbundenen Probleme dabei berücksichtigen sollte.

Was noch besonders auffällt ist die recht schlechte SLI Skalierung. Bei 1920 im SChnitt gerade einmal 24% schneller als mit einer GTX580. Dies könnte aber sich noch an den frühen Treibern liegen.

Alles in allem könnte die 69x0 von AMD somit wohl doch die GTX580 übertreffen in den nächsten Wochen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das sich bald eine große Verfügbarkeit bei beiden Herstellern ergibt, wodurch die Preise fallen.

Überfliegt man die Ergebnisse und vergleicht die technischen Daten und erinnert sich an die Probleme mit Fermi vor dem Release der GTX480, so drängt sich einem doch die Vermutung auf, das es sich bei der GTX580 eigentlich "nur" um eine GTX485 handelt, wobei man sogar so weit gehen könnte, das mit der GTX580 nVidia nun endlich annähernd das auf den Markt gebracht hat, was sie sich ursprünglich vor knapp einem Jahr vorgenommen haben mit dem GF100. Einen voll ausgebauten GF100 mit etwas höheren Taktraten und etwas niedrigerem Energieverbrauch, wobei dieser im Maximum nur leicht sinkt, aber gerade im IDL recht gut zurückgegangen ist.

Diese Infos wurden auch entnommen von NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 SLI Review - Page 24/27 | techPowerUp

Update 4:

Hier noch ein Direktvergleich der technischen Daten der GTX480/580. Wie man sieht hat sich kaum etwas getan. Eigentlich nur volle Shaderanzahl und etwas mehr Takt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Hardwareboard.eu - Das ultimative Hardware Forum - Nvidia stellt GeForce GTX 580 offiziell vor - mit vielen Tests der Karte

Update 5:

TechPowerUp hat gerade eben ihren Test geupdatet mit vielen neuen Fotos und vielen neuen Infos. GANZ besonder stich hier folgender Abschnitt heraus, den ich, da er nicht ganz einfach ist sicherheitshalber noch als Orginalzitat mit poste, falls mir ein Übersetzungsfehler passiert:



> In order to stay within the 300 W power limit, NVIDIA has added a power  draw limitation system to their card. When either Furmark or OCCT are  detected running by the driver, three sensors measure the inrush current  and voltage on all 12 V lines (PCI-E slot, 6-pin, 8-pin) to calculate  power. As soon as the power draw exceeds a predefined limit, the card  will automatically clock down and restore clocks as soon as the  overcurrent situation has gone away. NVIDIA emphasizes this is to avoid  damage to cards or motherboards from these stress testing applications  and claims that in normal games and applications such an overload will  not happen. At this time the limiter is only engaged when the driver  detects Furmark / OCCT, it is not enabled during normal gaming. NVIDIA  also explained that this is just a work in progress with more changes to  come. From my own testing I can confirm that the limiter only engaged  in Furmark and OCCT and not in other games I tested. I am still  concerned that with heavy overclocking, especially on water and LN2 the  limiter might engage, and reduce clocks which results in reduced  performance. Real-time clock monitoring does not show the changed  clocks, so besides the loss in performance it could be difficult to  detect that state without additional testing equipment or software  support.
> I did some testing of this feature in Furmark and recorded card only  power consumption over time. As you can see the blue line fluctuates  heavily over time which also affects clocks and performance accordingly.  Even though we see spikes over 300 W in the graph, the average  (represented by the purple line) is clearly below 300 W. It also shows  that the system is not flexible enough to adjust power consumption to  hit exactly 300 W.


So dann versuch ich es mal kurz zusammen zu fassen auf Deutsch:

nVidia sieht sich anscheinend gezwungen die Leistungsaufnahme der GTX580 durch spezielle Chips, die die Leistungsaufnahme der GPU bestimmen, auf 300 Watt zu beschränken, indem der Takt der GPU reduziert wird, wenn zu viel Ampere durch die 12V Leitungen gezogen werden, bis sich wieder die Leistungsaufnahme unter ein gewisses Maß reduziert hat. Laut nVidia soll diese Technik aber nur in Benchmarks/Stresstests wie Furmark oder OCCT mittels Treibererkennung aktiviert werden, da diese extreme Belastungen für die GPU darstellen. Im normalen Spielbetrieb soll es zu dieser Reduzierung des Taktes nicht kommen.

nVidia begründet dies damit, das Sie hiermit verhindern wollen, das die GPU oder das Mainboard durch diese Extremsituationen in denen die Leistungsaufnahme ansteigt nicht beschädigt werden. Dies ist wohl an bisher einzigartiger Schritt und hinterlässt bei mir ein ungutes Gefühl. Denn was noch zu erwähnen ist, die Reduzierung des Taktes ist nicht sichtbar in den Einstellungen. Nur durch große Schwankungen in der Leistungsaufnahme kann man darauf zurück schliesen, dass der Takt reduziert wurde.

Nun stellen sich für mich einige schwerwiegende Fragen:

1. Wie soll man zukünftig die Leistungsaufnahme in Extremsituationen direkt vergleichen?
2. Wenn nVidia sich bereits bei Standarttakt zu solchen Maßnahmen genötigt fühlt, gibt es dann überhaupt Spielraum für OC Karten, und wenn ja, laufen diese in die Reduzierung des Taktes?
3. Wird wirklich nur per Treiber Furmark etc detektiert, oder kann es doch auch im normalen Spielbetrieb dazu kommen?
4. Was passiert wenn man die Karte selbst OCed? Besteht dann eine erhöhte Gefahr für das Mainboard und die GPU, falls wirklich nur per Treiber die Schutzfunktion aktiviert wird?
5. Wie lässt sich in Zukunft erkennen wann der Clock reduziert wird?
6. Wir stark wirkt sich das alles auf das OCPotenzial aus? Gibt es faktisch überhaupt eines?

Hiermit ergeben sich wohl mehr Fragen als sonst nach Release einer neuen GPU. Vielleicht werden einige dieser Punkte bereits im PCGH Test zur GTX580 eingehender beleuchtet. 

Ich gehe aber sehr stark davon aus, das sich PCGH außführlich dieser Thematik annimmt und die Leser über die damit verbundenen Konsequenzen aufklärt. 

Update 6:

Wie zu befürchten war, ist PowerTechUp nun offline und nicht mehr zu erreichen. Uns bleibt nun wohl nichts anders mehr übrig als wieder zu warten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter http://www.hardwareboard.eu/content...-580-offiziell-vor-mit-vielen-Tests-der-Karte hat der User amox82 aber noch eine interessante Meldung kund getan. Er hatte wohl offenbar Zeit sich noch andere Teile des Test durchzulesen, bevor die Seite nicht mehr erreichbar war. Hierbei schreibt er folgendes:



> war ja keine kritik an der neuen karte und deren leistung ... nur  overclocker werden die karte wohl meiden müssen, wo doch gerade diese  mit wasser oder anderen kühlungen gern die grenzen austesten wollen
> im overclocking bereich des tests wurde ja geschrieben, dass ab bestimmter volterhöhung der limiter angesprungen ist



Die von mir angestellten Befürchtungen bezüglich OC könnten sich also als berechtigt herausstellen. 


PS: Ich kann dennoch nur den heuten Test auf PCGH um 15 Uhr zur GTX580 empfehlen, da wird es sicher auch noch so manche Neuerung geben.


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*

Bilder von Benchmarks:


----------



## Folterknecht (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 1536 MB Review - Page 1/31 | techPowerUp


----------



## cami (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*

N1n1.. immer wieder erstaunlich wie schnell und einfach informationen ans Tegeslicht kommen, welche eig. noch geheim bleiben sollten.

@ Skysnake 

Die Bilder des Benchmarkes sind wohl nicht übernommen worden.


----------



## Superwip (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*

Beeindruckend... übertrifft die hohen Erwartungen zum Teil fast noch...

Mal sehen, was AMD dagegensetzt aber das wird schwer zu knacken


----------



## Quake2008 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*

So viel besser kann die nicht werden immerhin hat Sie nur 32 Streamprozzesoren mehr.


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*



Superwip schrieb:


> Beeindruckend... übertrifft die hohen Erwartungen zum Teil fast noch...
> 
> Mal sehen, was AMD dagegensetzt aber das wird schwer zu knacken


Über alle Spiele gemittelt in den relevanten Auflösungen gerade mal rund 10% schneller bei kusierenden 30%?  

Also sorry, keine Ahnung was du da beeindruckend hälst. Das ist im Prinziep nur der richtige Fermi und das wars...


----------



## C-h-r-i-s (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*

Eine gepimpte GTX480 die nur im Idle und Verbrauch nennenswert punktet. Überzeugend ist das leider nicht hoffe AMD macht es mit der 6970 besser!


----------



## Hakenden (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Über alle Spiele gemittelt in den relevanten Auflösungen gerade mal rund 10% schneller bei kusierenden 30%?
> 
> Also sorry, keine Ahnung was du da beeindruckend hälst. Das ist im Prinziep nur der richtige Fermi und das wars...



Bis zu 30 % und das hängt immer noch vom Treiber ab. Kann sein dass das neue Release des Treibers den nötigen Schub nach vorne bringt für die GTX 580er : .


----------



## -Moof- (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*

Geiles-TEIL sabber, schluck, schluchrzzzz

i need a Dollar, a dollar is what i need, ( Oder besser nen Money-Train!!!! )


have fun


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*

TPU hat nicht geleakt, der Test ist weder offiziell online noch fertig.


----------



## Superwip (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Über alle Spiele gemittelt in den relevanten Auflösungen gerade mal rund 10% schneller bei kusierenden 30%?
> 
> Also sorry, keine Ahnung was du da beeindruckend hälst. Das ist im Prinziep nur der richtige Fermi und das wars...


 
@ 2560x1600 aber *~+50%*

1204x768 darf man nicht als Referenz nehmen da hier eher andere Systemkomponenten limitieren

Natürlich ist der Extremfall 2560x1600 nicht viel representativer aber bereits unter 1920x1200 ist sie fast 30% schneller als eine GTX 480


----------



## Folterknecht (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*



-Moof- schrieb:


> Gelies-TEIL



Klar doch - verbraucht 20W mehr als ne 5970 im "normalen Spielealltag" - zumindest laut diesem Review -, bei weniger FPS.


----------



## Woohoo (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*

Was eine Karte unter Last verbraucht ist doch mehr oder weniger egal. Haupsache der Idleverbrauch ist niedrig.
Bin auf die Tests von pcgh gespannt.


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> TPU hat nicht geleakt, der Test ist weder offiziell online noch fertig.


Was dann? 

Ok, dann isses halt ein unabsichtlicher ich hab mich verklickt.

Btw hab grad auch gesehen. Die haben ihre Conclusion noch von ner 68x0 drin  

Ok ich änder das mal im Beitrag 

Trotzdem sollte sowas nicht passieren. 

Auch wenn ICHS jetzt gut find, hätte um 15 Uhr für euch keine Zeit gehabt ;( Aber ich hoffe es lesen noch GANZ viele euren Test. Du darfst gern nen Link reineditieren


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*



Superwip schrieb:


> @ 2560x1600 aber *~+50%*
> 
> 1204x768 darf man nicht als Referenz nehmen da hier eher andere Systemkomponenten limitieren
> 
> Natürlich ist der Extremfall 2560x1600 nicht viel representativer aber bereits unter 1920x1200 ist sie fast 30% schneller als eine GTX 480



Wo liest du bitte das die in 1920 ~30% schneller ist als die 480er?  also ich glaub ich zweifel gleich an meiner Fähigkeit Diagramme zu lesen und Prozentrechenaufgaben zu lösen


----------



## -Moof- (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Was eine Karte unter Last verbraucht ist doch mehr oder weniger egal. Haupsache der Idleverbrauch ist niedrig.
> Bin auf die Tests von pcgh gespannt.


 

ggggggggggggggggggggg Genau! Und wenn! 

Hamstersucht! 
Mit Dynamo-Laufrad´.... Tausende ---Milllloooonnneeeennn
Lauft, Laaaauuuuufffffttttttt, Schneller!

wo is mein elektroschocker


nee echt mal abwarten!!!


----------



## Folterknecht (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*

"Interessante" Herangehensweise in 1024x768 heute noch zu benchen, und diesen Blödsinn auch noch in "relative performance" einfließen zu lassen ...


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und TechPowerup.com wohl unabsichtlich inoffiziellen Test online vor ablauf des NDA*

So habs korregiert Marc. So ok?

BTW: Wie gesagt, ich nehm gern nen Link für euren Test in die News mit auf, hab ja schon versucht bischen Schleichwerbung für euch einzubauen  Damit ihr trotzdem noch viele klicks bekommt  Euer Test wird ja sicher auch noch viele neue Sachen bringen und sicher auch nen neuren Treiber als TechPowerUp haben. Die verwenden ja den 258.96


----------



## Hakenden (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und TechPowerup.com wohl unabsichtlich inoffiziellen Test online vor ablauf des NDA*

Marc @ Überstunden dank Nvidia *fg*


----------



## Superwip (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und TechPowerup.com wohl unabsichtlich inoffiziellen Test online vor ablauf des NDA*



> Wo liest du bitte das die in 1920 ~30% schneller ist als die 480er? also ich glaub ich zweifel gleich an meiner Fähigkeit Diagramme zu lesen und Prozentrechenaufgaben zu lösen


 
GTX 480@ 1920x1200: 78%
GTX 580@ 1920x 1200: 100%

Will man jetzt aber behaupten: "Die GTX 580 ist x% schneller als die GTX480" muss man freilich von der GTX 480 als 100%- Niveau ausgehen

78*x=100 |/100
100/78= x= ~1,282 -> Umrechnungsfaktor für die Prozentwerte, wenn man von der GTX 480 als 100% ausgehen will

Wie man leicht erkennen kann hat die GTX 580 demnach 128,2%, die GTX 480 natürlich 100%, damit ist die GTX 580 *+28,2%* schneller, verzeih mir, dass ich die 1,8% aufgerundet habe



> "Interessante" Herangehensweise in 1024x768 heute noch zu benchen, und diesen Blödsinn auch noch in "relative performance" einfließen zu lassen ...



Es zu benchen kann ja nicht schaden allerdings sollte man dann nicht hergehen und diesen Benchmark als primären Maßstab für die Leistung der Karte hernehmen an dem man beweinen kann, dass sie "nur" 11% schneller ist


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und TechPowerup.com wohl unabsichtlich inoffiziellen Test online vor ablauf des NDA*

Ähm du rechnest grad den Unterschied zwischen 580SLI und 580 SingelGPU aus.

100% ist 580SLI 78% 580 und 69% die 480.

Jetzt kannste entweder die 580 als 100% annehmen oder die 480 und kommst dann mit:

78/69=1,13 wenn du annimmst, das die GTX480 die 100% sein sollen bzw. (100*x=y)
1-69/78=0,115 wenn du die 580 als 100% nimmst, dann ist die 11,5% das was die 480 langsamer ist.


----------



## Kaktus (9. November 2010)

Naja... sofern die Werte stimmen und weitere Tests diese stützen... eine ordentliche Karte. Leider immer noch mit dem Manko des zu hohen Verbrauchs. Gemessen an der Leistung vs. Leistungsaufnahme aber immerhin eine gute Verbesserung.

@Skysnake
Wundert es dich das die Leute mal wieder nur die Balken sehen und nicht das was davor steht?


----------



## -Moof- (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und TechPowerup.com wohl unabsichtlich inoffiziellen Test online vor ablauf des NDA*



Superwip schrieb:


> GTX 480@ 1920x1200: 78%
> GTX 580@ 1920x 1200: 100%
> 
> Will man jetzt aber behaupten: "Die GTX 580 ist x% schneller als die GTX480" muss man freilich von der GTX 480 als 100%- Niveau ausgehen
> ...


 

Und wo: ist dann meine GW-GTX260-GS---------------?????

HHHHÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ
HHHHHÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ



IHR SEID ECHT---- OVER-CLASS ----------

wenn ich euch Küssen Könnt, würd ich es tun!

Ihr seid die Besten!
(Echt! Bitte nicht Falsch verstehen?! Und Nicht BÖSE Gemeint!))


----------



## Superwip (9. November 2010)

> Ähm du rechnest grad den Unterschied zwischen 580SLI und 580 SingelGPU aus.



Oho! Okay, dann hab ich wirklich gefailed

Na dann ist das Ergebnis wirklich nicht so berauschend... ein Fortschritt aber kein wirklich bahnbrechender...

Das sollte AMD auch schlagen können


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

Mach dir kein Kopf, man kann ja mal bischen aufgeregt sein, wenn man so ne unerwartete Meldung vor die Augen geschmissen bekommt  Da gehen manchem einfach die Nerven durch 

Es ist halt eigentlich der "echte" Fermi. Da sieht man mal, was nVidia da für Probleme hatten, wenn selbst damit sind sie ja noch weit hinter ihren ursprünglichen Angaben zum GF100 zurück. Sie haben sich wohl doch einfach ziemlich mit dem Chip überhoben. Wenn man dann noch denkt das Keppler "bald" kommen soll mit noch viel mehr Leistung, dann bleibt nur zu hoffen, das sie dieses mal ihre Hausaufgaben besser machen, denn noch nen Fermi kann sich glaub ich nVidia wirklich nicht leisten.

@Superwip: Du solltest den Abstand zur HD5870 aber jetzt auch nicht unterschäten. 10% im Vergleich zur GTX480 sind halt doch würd ich mal übern Daumen peilen 12-15% mehr Abstand zur HD5870. AMD muss da schon einiges aufholen, aber wenn man sich die 68x0 anschaut, lässt sich vermuten, das sie es eventuell schaffen können. Mehr als 5% Mehrleistung seitens AMD im Vergleich zur GTX 580 mit der 6970 (also SingelGPU) erwarte ich nicht. Wobei ich 5% schon recht hoch gegriffen finde. Man muss halt schon zugeben das nVidia doch einen ganz guten Vorsprung hatte. Bleibt halt nur die Frage offen wieviel Watt Caymen nun brauch und wie gut er sich OC´en lässt. Für nVidia könnte aber eine schwere zweite Jahreshälfte anbrechen. Vorallem wenn AMD sich dazu entscheidet wieder die Preise zu drücken und uns die PIEP Händler keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. nVidia könnte da glaub ich dann wirklich langsam echt nen Problem bekommen. Ich wills aber nicht hoffen, denn wir brauchen einen starken Gegner für AMD im GPU Bereich.

@Kaktus: NE


----------



## Kaktus (9. November 2010)

Ich finde nicht das AMD unbedingt an der GTX 580 vorbei ziehen muss. Liegt diese auf GTX 480 Niveau wäre das schon ausreichend. Sofern der Stromverbrauch drunter liegt und somit auch die Kühlung leiser und einfacher zu bewerkstelligen ist. Und natürlich wenn der Preis stimmt. 

Die Krone kann man sich auch wieder mit einer Dual-GPU Lösung holen.


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

Jup, seh ich genauso. Ich HOFFE inständig das AMD sich nicht auf das gleiche SCHEIS Spiel wie nVidia einlässt, auf biegen und Brechen dem anderen eins auszuwischen und vorne zu sein. Das wäre einfach nen riesen Schritt nach hinten.

Ich versteh aber ganz ehrlich jetzt nicht warum nVidia VOR AMD die Karte veröffentlicht hat. Passt doch garnicht zu denen. So können Sie garnicht schauen was Cayman kann und dann halt entsprechend die Brechstange auspacken um vorne zu bleiben, wie bisher.

Das lässt bei mir irgendwie die Vermutung aufkommen, das nVidia die Karte einfach nicht weiter treiben kann, da ansonsten irgendwelche anderen Probleme wieder auftreten, was auch wieder fürs OC eher schwarz sehen lässt.

Andererseits lässt dies für AMD hoffen, denn der Leistungszuwachs bei der 580 war ja jetzt doch geringer als erwartet. Vielleicht hat AMD daher nur <225, bzw. <300 geschrieben, damit sie ähnlich nVidia mittels Brechstange dann doch vor nVidia notfalls kommen, indem sie den Takt doch noch etwas weiter hochschrauben. (Ist jetzt aber eher Wunschdenken, ich glaub die 6970 wird so 250 Watt brauchen, also doch noch weniger als die 580 aber halt doch deutlich mehr als die 5870)

Wird auf jedenfall noch richtig Spannend die Woche.

EDIT:

PS: ich geh jetzt pennen  Da TechPowerUp eh nicht mehr erreichbar ist, müssen wir wohl eh bis 15 Uhr warten. Also gn8
PPS: Bin mal auf den PCGH Test gespannt, was ihr zu dem Clockreduce sagt. Ich hoffe ich hab da nicht jemanden noch Zusatzarbeit für die Nacht damit aufgehalst  Wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, das ihr das nicht selbst gemerkt habt. Ihr seit ja meine PCGH


----------



## Kaktus (9. November 2010)

Naja, Grafikkarten finde ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr so spannend. Wirkliche Neuerungen kommen aktuell nicht, von daher... wayne. Und mehr Leistung.. Freaks ja, aber ich Gurke immer noch mit einer 4870 1GB herum und wüsste aktuell keinen Grund daran etwas zu ändern. Für das was ich Spiele.... z.b. Fallout 3 NW, Civ 5 oder mal BF 2142 it der Freundin ..... reicht die locker für 1680x1050 mit allen Details auf Max und 8xAA bei Fallout NW. 

Und solche spirenzchen wie Downsampling sind mir zu umständlich und wird eh von den wenigsten genutzt.


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

Jo da haste Recht.

Ich muss aber sagen, ich kann bei den Karten garnicht genug Leistung sehen, denn ich will mich immer mehr mit OpenCL und Anwendungen darauf eben beschäftigen. Eventuell sogar meine Diplomarbeit in dem Bereich schreiben, also wissenschaftliches Rechnen.

Da wär so nen Quadsystem schon sehr geil  Aber bezahlen müsste man es eben können ;( Als Student siehts da eher düster aus ;(


----------



## Superwip (9. November 2010)

> Mach dir kein Kopf, man kann ja mal bischen aufgeregt sein, wenn man so ne unerwartete Meldung vor die Augen geschmissen bekommt  Da gehen manchem einfach die Nerven durch


 
Ich bin vielleicht von PCGH her schon zusehr gewohnt, dass Multi nicht mit Singel GPU Systemen verglichen werden



> Du solltest den Abstand zur HD5870 aber jetzt auch nicht unterschäten. 10% im Vergleich zur GTX480 sind halt doch würd ich mal übern Daumen peilen 12-15% mehr Abstand zur HD5870. AMD muss da schon einiges aufholen, aber wenn man sich die 68x0 anschaut, lässt sich vermuten, das sie es eventuell schaffen können.


 
AMDs Neuerungsansatz bei der HD 69X0er Serie ist auch weit radikaler als der von nVidia bei der GTX 580 und die HD 5870 als Referenz ist auch wesentlich älter, daher kann man durchaus einen größeren Leistungssprung von AMD erwarten

Allerdings bedeuted "radikal neu" nicht unbedingt "besser", vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass das ganze eigentlich für 32nm geplant war; wenn es keinen deutlichen Fortschritt gäbe würde AMD die Karten aber kaum auf den Markt werfen



> Ich muss aber sagen, ich kann bei den Karten garnicht genug Leistung sehen, denn ich will mich immer mehr mit OpenCL und Anwendungen darauf eben beschäftigen. Eventuell sogar meine Diplomarbeit in dem Bereich schreiben, also wissenschaftliches Rechnen.


 
Da wirst du mit der GTX 580/ dem GF 100 nicht unbedingt eine Freude haben, ich denke nicht, dass er in OpenCL u.ä. wesentlich schneller als der GF100 ist

Aber bei einer Diplomarbeit geht es ja auch eher um die Theorie und Programmierung des ganzen, wie schnell du ein konkretes Beispiel dann mit deiner Hardware rechnen kannst sollte auch nicht weiter wichtig sein


----------



## Kaktus (9. November 2010)

@Skysnake
Mein Onkel hat Chemie studiert und ist mitterweile Proffesor und arbeitet als Prof an der Uni und in der Industrie. Der hatte noch auf eine Pentium 60 Zuckermoleküle berechnen lassen die irgend ein bestimmtes Muster erzeugen sollten, so das man mit Zucker Kleidung herstellen könnte (rein theoretisch... denn im Regen... naja..lach). Der Rechner lief 2 Tage für eine simple Berechnung. Er hat es dann doch auf dem Papier gemacht, dauerte ein paar Stunden. Mehr Arbeit, aber schneller. 

Wenn man bedenkt was man heute an Rechenleistung hat.... warum unbedingt gleich ein Quad System?


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

Ah sag das nicht, weil wie willste Theorie machen bei Hardware"spezifischer" Optimierung von Programmen? Da wirste immer gezwungen sein das zu Testen, weil du sowas eigentlich kaum im Vorraus sagen kannst. Dazu sind die heuten Prozessoren, egal ob CPU oder GPU einfach viel zu kompliziert. Bei der GPU gehts ja noch halbwegs, aber bei der CPU haste keine Chance mehr, es sei denn du hast nen riesigen Cluster im Rücken der dir halt alles mögliche simuliert  

Der 580er ist für mich schon jetzt kein richtiges Thema mehr, denn er wird die gleichen Probleme wie der GF100 haben, nur etwas abgeschwächt. Beschnittene DP Leistung wird aber ganz sicher bleiben, massig Saft zieht er immer noch und Teuer ist er auch noch. 

Ich hoffe die 69x0 reist da was. Ansonsten ist die 5870 einfach Top, wenn man DP brauch. ~520 GFlops sind halt schon top, vorallem bei dem Stromverbrauch. Naja, hab ich paar Neuigkeiten fürs Meeting am Mittwoch  Wobei ich ganz ehrlich lieber was erfreulicheres zu erzählen hätte. So kann ich ihn halt eigentlich ziemlich in den Wind schiesen für MEINE Einsatzzwecke

@Kaktus:

Naja, eigentlich tuts zum Testen auch nen Dual System, aber man kann sich halt mit nem vollaufgebauten System besser anschauen, wies mit den Latzen, raceconditions etc aussieht. Sprich ob ich übern PCI-E überhaupt die alle versorgt bekomm etc. Wobei eigentlich brüchte man zwei Systeme, damit man auch gleich sieht wies mit Latenzen etc aussieht, wenn man aus der Maschiene rausgeht, und dannn halt mit wahrscheinlich MPI arbeitet. Dann wären aber entweder 3 SingelGPU´s pro System besser um den letzten Platz für Infiniband/Myrinet noch offen zu haben, oder aber zwei Dua-Karten, wobei die halt wieder etwas langsamer sind und nur noch 2 PCI-E anschlüsse haben, dafür aber intern eventuell etwas schneller kommunizieren können.

Also brauchste im Prinziep min 3 Rechner um möglichst gut zu schauen wie alles skaliert  

Naja, gibt aber auch viele andere Sachen, wo du halt einfach Monte-Carlo Simulationen laufen lassen musst, oder halt schilcht Datenanalyse betreiben musst. Da hilft die das so ausrechnen nicht viel. Aber du hast Recht. Es ist öfters auch mal schneller was von Hand zu machen  zumal wie ein Prof von immer sagte:" Wenn sie es selbst rechnen, dann wissen sie wenigstens das es richtig ist. Wenn es der PC (Mathematica) rechnet, dann können sie sich nie sicher sein, dass das auch stimmt. Ich hatte erst gestern den Fall, das der mir totalen Blödsinn ausgegeben hat"

Ok da denkst dir ja klar ist gut  Aber manchmal stimmts, zumal das programmieren teils auch sehr trickreich ist.

Naja, vielleicht gibts dieses Jahr von mir noch ne Simulation zur Wärmeverteilung auf ner Platte mit OpenCL. In ner Vorlesung die ich atm hör werden wir das mit MPI auf nem 16 Knoten 4 Wege 12Core AMD System implementieren  Wenn ich genug ZEit hab, wirds das auch in OpenCL geben.


----------



## Kaktus (9. November 2010)

@Skysnake
Deine Info übersteigt leider gänzlich meinen Wissensstand, so das ich dir kaum folgen kann.  Aber trotzdem danke für die Erklärung. Auch wenn du mich damit jetzt überfordert hast  Mein Gebiet sind Luftkühlungen  Das ist schon komplex genug, auch wenn das viele nicht so sehen, weil sie die Details nicht verstehen.


----------



## wari (9. November 2010)

> Bei 1920 sind es gerade einmal rund 10% Mehrleistung im Vergleich zur GTX 480


 
das is schon enttaeuschend.. wenn ich meine gtx 480 AMP! uebertakte werd ich dann, zumindest wenn ich solche aussagen glauben schenken darf, schneller sein áls das referenzmodell ?!


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. November 2010)

na sowas. der gf110 ist nichts anderes als ein fermi mit allen 512 cores? "GTX485" war als name wohl nicht gut bzw "groß" genug, wie?


----------



## Kaktus (9. November 2010)

@M4xw0lf
Du liegst falsch. Sieht man alleine an der Tatsache das der 110 bei mehr Leistung weniger verbraucht als der 100.


----------



## Speedwood (9. November 2010)

so gleich 8.00 uhr ich will jetzt meine 580 er haben ................ nur um die in 5 Monaten wieder zu verkaufen -,-


----------



## kuer (9. November 2010)

Sorry, wenn das das Maximum ist, was NV im Moment bieten kann, ist es doch sehr entäuschend. Schade, ich dachte das in dem Chip mehr steckt. Dann noch zu dem vermeindlichen Preis. Sehr Fraglich das ganze.


----------



## Ahab (9. November 2010)

Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Es wurden GTX 580 Karten an Endkunden ausgeliefert - noch vor Ablauf des NDAs und der offiziellen Vorstellung? 

Muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Speedwood (9. November 2010)

Tja gelistet wird sie noch nirgendwo ich glaube auch nicht das die für 500 € verkauft wird, weil es die 480 schon für 320 -350 € gibt und nur 10-25 % weniger leistung hat ...... da hätte eine 470 er oder 465 keine da sein berechtigung mehr falls die die 480 noch weiter im Preis sinkt


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2010)

Nun der Unterschied sind ja nicht nur die 10-20% Mehrleistung. Die GTX580 soll ja auch kühler und stromsparender sein.

Allerdings wären mir 500€ auch zuviel des Guten.
Eine etwas geringere Mehrleistung und eine etwas niedrigere Wärmeentwicklung und Stromverbrauch rechtfertigen m.E. keine 150€ Mehrkosten zur GTX480.


----------



## Hardrunner (9. November 2010)

wenn ich das richtig sehe, wäre ein HD6870 Crossfire + moderatem OC schon inklusive 1920* schneller als so eine GTX 580. und zudem soll die GTX 580 angeblich nur eine Preisempfehlung von 360€ haben..  
Hardwareboard.eu - Das ultimative Hardware Forum - Nvidia stellt GeForce GTX 580 offiziell vor - mit vielen Tests der Karte


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. November 2010)

> Die offizielle Preisempfehlung seitens Nvidia beträgt ca. 360 Euro.


Hat noch keiner gelesen oder?
Steht bei Hardwareboard.eu

//edit
haha 2 dumme ein Gedanke^^


----------



## Speedwood (9. November 2010)

Not Found

The requested URL /reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_580/images/card1_small.jpg was not found on this server.


-,-


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2010)

360€ wäre wirklich ne Kampfansage (vorallem krasser Unterschied zu den angeblichen 500€).
Welche Daseinsberechtigung hat dann eigentlich noch die GTX480?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. November 2010)

Alternate führt jetzt erste Karten für 480-500€, also zu früh gefreut. Die GigaByte ist allerdings direkt lieferbar!

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - Zotac GeForce GTX 580
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - GigaByte GeForce GTX 580


----------



## Menthe (9. November 2010)

Ich denke die GTX580 ist das, was die GTX480 sein sollte. Bin mal gespannt was AMD's Antwort ist


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX580 ausgepackt und NDA von TechPowerup.com gebrochen.*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Über alle Spiele gemittelt in den relevanten Auflösungen gerade mal rund 10% schneller bei kusierenden 30%?


Ich kann mich noch sehr gut daran erinnern, wie damals die 5870 schlecht gemacht wurde, weil sie nur 20-30% schneller war als die 4870 und quasi keine echte Revolution darstellte.^^
Aber wenn dein Bericht hier soweit stimmt dann ist das, gemessen an dem sehr hohem Preis , nicht wirklich eine Kaufempfehlung und erst recht keine Revolution. 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

Also keine Ahnung, was ich von den Preisen halten soll. Entweder fallen die sehr bald extrem, oder die Verfügbarkeit liegt bei 10 Karten pro Händler und die nächste Ladung gibts erst kurz vor Weihnachten.


----------



## Pumpi (9. November 2010)

> Ich versteh aber ganz ehrlich jetzt nicht warum nVidia VOR AMD die Karte veröffentlicht hat. Passt doch garnicht zu denen. So können Sie garnicht schauen was Cayman kann und dann halt entsprechend die Brechstange auspacken um vorne zu bleiben, wie bisher.



Das Cayman so schnell nichts wird, weiß NV doch möglicherweise schon längst von TSMC, und TSMC weiß besser das es so schnell nichts wird als AMD 

Außerdem brauch NV doch zumindest mal zum Weinachtsgeschäft eine "politisch korrekte" Top Karte. Jetzt können auch Öko's GTX kaufen, dank des verbesserten Idle Verbrauch's.

Die etwaige Lautsärken Verbesserung @ "hardcore-zwangs-stock" ist doch auch schon ein Argument für den Mainstream.

Je nachdem wie denn nun der VK der 580 liegt, könnte die 480 sogar noch im Preis steigen, wenn davon nur noch auf halber Flamme produziert wird.


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich versteh aber ganz ehrlich jetzt nicht warum nVidia VOR AMD die Karte veröffentlicht hat. Passt doch garnicht zu denen. So können Sie garnicht schauen was Cayman kann und dann halt entsprechend die Brechstange auspacken um vorne zu bleiben, wie bisher.


Naja, streng genommen veröffentlichen Sie die Karte ja auch nicht vor AMD, schliesslich sollte dieser ursprünglich geplante Fermi ja bereits vor einem Jahr erhältich sein. 

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

Die 480 wird damit garnicht mehr produziert, bzw schon länger wohl.


----------



## Pumpi (9. November 2010)

Sollte da nicht sogar noch ne neue 480 von Gigabyte mit tripple fan Kühler kommen ?

Ist allerdings für mich im Moment die alles entscheidende Frage ob die 480 weiter produziert wird.

Könnte mir schon vorstellen das sie die 470 EOL gehen lassen und die 480 weiterhin als Resteverwertung anbieten !


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

Und wer kauft sich dann die GTX580, weil dann solltestes vernünftige Preise bei der 480 haben. Die Karten sind einfach zu nah beieinander. 10% im Schnitt sind nicht gerade gut für stark unterschiedliche PReise.


----------



## Pumpi (9. November 2010)

YouTube - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 Temperature Measurement & Comparsion Linus Tech TipsYouTube - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 Temperature Measurement & Comparsion Linus Tech Tips


----------



## Rizzard (9. November 2010)

Wäre die GTX480 damals so erschienen, wie es jetzt die 580 tut, hätte NV damals eine wirklich gute Karte abgeliefert und AMD hätte es deutlich schwerer gehabt.
So kommt nun nur das was schon lange geplant war - leider sehr spät und sehr teuer.


----------



## Deimos (9. November 2010)

@Skysnake
Tolle News! Schlaf gabs da nicht mehr viel, was? 

@Topic
Vom Hocker haut mich die Karte nicht. Absolut ist die Leistung natürlich gut. Auch die Leistungsaufnahme scheint in die richtige Richtung zu gehen.

Was aber wirklich seltsam anmutet, ist die Taktdrosselung unter Furmark. Sowas will ich persönlich nicht bei meiner Grafikkarte.
Zum einen schade, weil so natürlich die Vergleichbarkeit leidet. Zum anderen birgt das natürlich auch Risiken.
Wer garantiert mir, dass die Karte in anderen Szenarien nicht zu stark ausgelastet wird und mir einen MoBo-Schaden beschert, weil die Taktbremse nicht greift?
Ich gehe zwar davon aus, dass diese Gefahr sehr gering ist. Das ungute Gefühl bleibt dennoch.

Der letzte Punkt, warum ich die Karte niemals (zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt) kaufen würde, ist der Preis.
Klar, Neuerscheinung, womit die Marktreaktion und die Preisschmerzgrenze der Kunden erst abgewartet werden müssen. Zudem kostet die schnellste Single-GPU ohnehin immer überproportional viel. 
Dennoch bietet mir die Karte unter _heutigen_ Konditionen deutlich zu wenig, sei es leistungsmässig (vgl. mit der GTX 480) oder P/L-mässig.

Letzteres dürfte sich aber - bei einem halbwegs gut konkurrierenden Cayman - bald bessern.

Die einzige Gefahr besteht jetzt noch darin, dass Cayman _*zu *_gut wird und die AMD-Preise steigen 

Grüsse,
Deimos


----------



## Darkscream (9. November 2010)

Ich verstehe immer noch nicht wie manche Leute auf 10% im Schnitt kommen. Habe mir gleich in der Früh die Arbeit gemacht und es ausgerechnet - aber nur bei 1920x1200 und bei den Spielen bis ca 100 FPS:
Sie ist bei 1920x1200 im Schnitt um 16% schneller, von 14% bei Stalker bis 18% bei Crysis.
Der Verbrauch war um 11,5% besser im Mittel.

Ach übrigens - wenn da eine HD 5870 um 25% langsamer ist, bedeutet das auch das eine GTX 580 um 33% schneller ist als diese.


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

Deimos schrieb:


> @Skysnake
> Tolle News! Schlaf gabs da nicht mehr viel, was?


Ja da haste Recht  Bin ziemlich zerknautscht in der Vorlesung und muss sogar von 2-8 noch in der Uni einen Praktikumsversuch zur Magnetresonanz machen  Das gann lustig werden -.-


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja da haste Recht  Bin ziemlich zerknautscht in der Vorlesung und muss sogar von 2-8 noch in der Uni einen Praktikumsversuch zur Magnetresonanz machen  Das gann lustig werden -.-


Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen! 

MfG


----------



## Deimos (9. November 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen!
> MfG


 
Recht hat er 

@Skysnake: Ich fühle mit dir. Ab 8Uhr Monatsabschluss (=Stress) im Geschäft, von 14-21 Uhr Studium.



Darkfight-666 schrieb:


> Sie ist bei 1920x1200 im Schnitt um 16% schneller, von 14% bei Stalker bis 18% bei Crysis.


 
Stimmt schon, die ausgewählten Szenarien sind z.T. schon ziemlich fragwürdig.
Wer dümpelt mit so einer Karte schon in 1280x1024 rum...

Ich warte mal auf den PCGH-Test, vielleicht muss ich dann mein erstes Fazit nochmals überdenken.

Im Übrigen wirklich seltsam, dass SLI so schlecht skaliert. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es am Treiber liegt. Wäre schade für Nvidia, denn was Multi-GPU-Skalierung angeht, hatten sie gegenüber AMD wirklich die Nase vorn.


----------



## Freestyler808 (9. November 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ja da haste Recht  Bin ziemlich zerknautscht in der Vorlesung und muss sogar von 2-8 noch in der Uni einen Praktikumsversuch zur Magnetresonanz machen  Das gann lustig werden -.-




BIG THX

und naja ich habe auf COD gewartet


----------



## Pokerclock (9. November 2010)

Wunderbare Recherche-Arbeit! Der offizielle Test ist online. Dort es geht es dann weiter mit Diskussionen über nVidias neuen High-Chip.

Geforce GTX 580 im Test: Die bessere Geforce GTX 480? - geforce, nvidia, computex, fermi

-CLOSED-


----------

